

Rsync.net beating S3 for petabyte pricing - rsync
http://www.rsync.net/products/petabyte.html

======
thematt
Your claims seem inconsistent across the site. On the page you linked to it
says _" Payment can be made monthly, but a two year contract is required."_
but then on the CEO page, it says _" There are no contracts, overages, fees,
or license charges at rsync.net."_ \-- so am I missing something?

~~~
rakoo
I'd guess there is no contract for "standard" prices (up to 10 TB:
[http://www.rsync.net/products/pricing.html](http://www.rsync.net/products/pricing.html))
but then if you want more and go into the petabyte scale, arrangements have to
be made.

It's also interesting to see that rsync.net pricing is higher for "standard"
scales and can compete with S3 only when in the PB scale.

